# MUA shutdown on hood system activation



## cheyer (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the general consensus here to require ANY MUA supply near the hood system to shutdown during activation or ONLY a MUA supplied INTERNALLY to a hood as per NFPA 96-8.3.1?

I had always been under the impression it was any supply near the hood..............


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2011)

Internally, however we have had supply within 10 feet of hoods that affected the tests and required relays to shut them down upon system activation when applicable.


----------



## cheyer (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks FMWB,

Any other takers?...............


----------

